# Xcode n'affiche pas les erreurs de build



## HAL1 (3 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment commencé la programmation (en C), et, faute d'avoir un autre logiciel à ma disposition, j'utilise Xcode pour m'entraîner. Celui-ci me convient plus ou moins (même s'il est beaucoup trop complet pour faire des petits programmes genre "Hello World!" comme je veux - pour l'instant - faire).

Or, depuis un certain temps, Xcode ne m'affiche plus les erreurs lorsque je construis mon programme. Il se contente de m'afficher le nombre d'_errors_ ou de _warnings_, sans m'indiquer les endroits où ils se trouvent dans mon code, ce qui ne m'avance guère.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment "corriger" ce problème ? Est-ce une préférence que j'aurais malencontreusement (dés)activée, ou bien cela est-il un problème connu ? J'aimerais éviter de devoir réinstaller tout Xcode si possible...

Merci bien par avance.
Salutations,
A+


----------



## Eddy58 (3 Mars 2004)

Regarde à gauche de la fenêtre de ton projet, tu as la view "Groups &amp; Files" qui permet de naviguer dans les différents fichiers de ton projet. Pour avoir tes erreurs, tu sélectionnes "Errors and Warnings", et il t'affiche la liste.


----------



## simon (4 Mars 2004)

Dans les préférences de XCode sous "Build", tu peux choisir si oui ou non et quand il ouvre la fenêtre pour t'avertir des erreurs et de Warning


----------



## HAL1 (4 Mars 2004)

Hello Eddy58, hello Simon,

J'ai réglé les préférences de Xcode pour qu'il m'ouvre la fenêtre des "Errors &amp; Warnings" et c'est bien ce qu'il fait. Il m'indique effectivement si mon code contient des erreurs. Ce qu'il ne me dit pas, c'est *où se trouve ces erreurs dans mon code.* Ce qui n'est pas forcément gênant pour un petit projet, mais qui l'est déjà nettement plus pour un code de centaines de lignes.

Veuillez trouver un exemple ci-dessous :






Comme vous pouvez le constater, il m'indique que l'opération "build" a échoué, il m'indique que mon code contient une erreur (volontaire dans le cas présent), mais il ne m'affiche pas le type d'erreur, ou le numéro de la ligne où elle se trouve...

Comment cela se fait-il ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## la tortue (4 Mars 2004)

C'est peut-être pas une erreur de compilation, mais une erreur d'édition des liens. Comme par exemple 'undefined symbols' etc.

Dans ce cas il faut lire le message d'erreur en entier et essayer de comprendre d'où vient le problème...


----------



## simon (5 Mars 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Hello Eddy58, hello Simon,
> 
> J'ai réglé les préférences de Xcode pour qu'il m'ouvre la fenêtre des "Errors &amp; Warnings" et c'est bien ce qu'il fait. Il m'indique effectivement si mon code contient des erreurs. Ce qu'il ne me dit pas, c'est *où se trouve ces erreurs dans mon code.* Ce qui n'est pas forcément gênant pour un petit projet, mais qui l'est déjà nettement plus pour un code de centaines de lignes.
> 
> ...




Voilà ce que moi j'ai si j'ai une erreur ds XCode:






Pour afficher les numéros de lignes c'est ds préférences sous Text Editing -&gt; Cocher Show Line Number In Gutter

Comme tu le vois il met des petits icons d'erreurs ou de warning


----------



## HAL1 (10 Mars 2004)

Hello à tous,

Merci bien pour votre aide. Après plusieurs heures (j'exagère à peine...) de recherche, j'ai finalement trouvé la cause de mon problème.

Apparemment, Xcode n'aime pas l'endroit où je sauve mes projets. Il s'agit d'un répertoire nommé "Algorithmique/Programmation", placé dans mon dossier utilisateur. Eh bien chaque fois que je compile un projet placé dans ce dossier, Xcode me sert l'erreur décrit ci-dessus. Quant à savoir pourquoi, alors là mystère ! Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai déplacé mes projets de dossiers, et depuis tout va nickel, Xcode non seulement m'indique mon nombre d'erreur (avant j'ai remarqué qu'il n'indiquait toujours *qu'une seule* erreur), mais surtout il me montre où elles sont placées dans mon code. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci encore d'avoir passé du temps sur mon problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salutations,
@+


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (10 Mars 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, Xcode n'aime pas l'endroit où je sauve mes projets. Il s'agit d'un répertoire nommé "Algorithmique/Programmation",
> @+



Je crois que tu devrais éviter les '"/" dans les noms de dossiers ou de repertoires. Xcode doit les considérer comme le dossier Programmation dans le dossier Algorithmique.


----------

